# Are R-Line CC's available in New England?



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

I've called about 10 dealers in the metro Boston area, and they don't have any R-Line's in stock. Half of these dealers don't even know what an R-Line is!!!  Is this a matter of vehicles being allocated to certain regions (California, Florida, etc.) of the country? 

I'm ready to make a move, but I can't locate a car within a reasonable distance!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

post on the ask a vw sales guy thread that's located in the CC forum. Ask the same question. Paul from a vw dealership was able to find me 10 that were coming to arizona.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

Good point, but I also want to know if anyone in New England has an R-Line? It's just so frustrating to have dealers that are not knowledgeable about their products! What is an R-Line...Are you kidding me!!! That is the answer that half of them gave me.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

They may not know they have them if they don't know what they are, you should go to the closer ones and just walk around the lot and see.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> They may not know they have them if they don't know what they are, you should go to the closer ones and just walk around the lot and see.


 x2 they are very easy to spot the tail lights should be darker but the emblems on the front fenders really give the car away. Plus the molded front bumper.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

paulg6868 said:


> I've called about 10 dealers in the metro Boston area, and they don't have any R-Line's in stock. Half of these dealers don't even know what an R-Line is!!!  Is this a matter of vehicles being allocated to certain regions (California, Florida, etc.) of the country?
> 
> I'm ready to make a move, but I can't locate a car within a reasonable distance!





paulg6868 said:


> Good point, but I also want to know if anyone in New England has an R-Line? It's just so frustrating to have dealers that are not knowledgeable about their products! What is an R-Line...Are you kidding me!!! That is the answer that half of them gave me.





Veedubin02 said:


> They may not know they have them if they don't know what they are, you should go to the closer ones and just walk around the lot and see.


 It's not allocations, dealers order what they want for their lots. A dealer has to first know what an R-Line is, and then they have to actually order one. I answered your post in the "Ask a Salesperson' thread, but I then read this and just so you know, there are no CC-R-Lines in all of New England in any color or any transmission. Just a few down here by me. So there is nothing to look around for up there.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

I put in a request to have Turbo Paul do a search in a the metro Boston area. I will wait and see if there are any in this area.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's not allocations, dealers order what they want for their lots. A dealer has to first know what an R-Line is, and then they have to actually order one. I answered your post in the "Ask a Salesperson' thread, but I then read this and just so you know, there are no CC-R-Lines in all of New England in any color or any transmission. Just a few down here by me. So there is nothing to look around for up there.


 What happened at my local dealers then. Not a single one but chapman knew what an R-line was but somehow 10 ended up in the valley.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It's not allocations, dealers order what they want for their lots. A dealer has to first know what an R-Line is, and then they have to actually order one. I answered your post in the "Ask a Salesperson' thread, but I then read this and just so you know, there are no CC-R-Lines in all of New England in any color or any transmission. Just a few down here by me. So there is nothing to look around for up there.


 Paul, Thanks for answering all my questions. I will talk to my dealer about potentially ordering an R-Line for me. 

"Boston" Paul


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

paulg6868 said:


> Paul, Thanks for answering all my questions. I will talk to my dealer about potentially ordering an R-Line for me.
> 
> "Boston" Paul


 You can't order anymore of the R-lines for the 2010 model year, but your dealership may be able to truck one up to you.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You can't order anymore of the R-lines for the 2010 model year, but your dealership may be able to truck one up to you.


 Yeah, maybe they could truck one up from NJ for me. I could check into that. Good idea, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

paulg6868 said:


> Paul, Thanks for answering all my questions. I will talk to my dealer about potentially ordering an R-Line for me.
> 
> "Boston" Paul





dj_cronic_metal said:


> You can't order anymore of the R-lines for the 2010 model year, but your dealership may be able to truck one up to you.


 Exactly, 2011's are at the ports already....shipping to us this week.  

At worst you could order a 2011 CC R-Line......


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly, 2011's are at the ports already....shipping to us this week.
> 
> At worst you could order a 2011 CC R-Line......


 I'm actually curious to see how different they are. Can you tell me when we get the first batch here in az? I wanna take a lookie


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm actually curious to see how different they are. Can you tell me when we get the first batch here in az? I wanna take a lookie


 Are you expecting a difference between the 10 and 11 R-Line?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Are you expecting a difference between the 10 and 11 R-Line?


 Probably not other than missing fog lights and so on. I just wanna see how weird they look without them lol


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Probably not other than missing fog lights and so on. I just wanna see how weird they look without them lol


 I just want to see any CC R-Line at this point, regardless of year! Hopefully one of these dealers will bring a '11 to the Boston area!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Probably not other than missing fog lights and so on. I just wanna see how weird they look without them lol


 It'll look just fine, since the fog lights will be there. The fogs are only deleted from the 2011 CC Sport, not the R-Line. The R-Line is now a separate model. 

Read my thread here: 2011 CC Change Points!.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Just a few pics I found..... 





































I know this is the Gold Coast, but the front and sides are the same.... 










There are no 2011 R-lines inbound at this time anywhere in the USA.....


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It'll look just fine, since the fog lights will be there. The fogs are only deleted from the 2011 CC Sport, not the R-Line. The R-Line is now a separate model.
> 
> Read my thread here: 2011 CC Change Points!.


 doh I so failed, but I couldn't wait another year for my R line if I tried. Although I will say I hope vw comes out with some break through news this year that they offer factory ecu tuning upgrades like stasis does for audi but only to R line models :d


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just a few pics I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul, the Candy White looks hot!!!


----------

